# New models and model steam engine hull



## galglg (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## cfellows (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice!

Chuck


----------



## dsquire (Oct 23, 2010)

galglg 

That is some beautiful engine and hull. I am sure the Hull will receive the same beautiful finish as the engine when finished. What is the length of the Hull? Please show us more as you complete it and get it steaming. Thanks for sharing it with us. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## galglg (Oct 23, 2010)

Don
   Thank you for your attention, engine specifications:
   Boiler length 130 mm, diameter 80 mm, a height of 200 mm. Copper carefully built, with safety valve, water level measurement devices, pressure gauges, waste water collection tank.
Single-cylinder reciprocating steam engine, bore 13 mm, 12 mm stroke. Machine length 80 mm, width 75 mm, 90 mm high.
   Unit length of 360 mm (without the gas tank), width 80 mm, 210 mm high. Working pressure to 0.2 MPa (2 kg), drawing on the research vessel hull is about 1 to 1.2 meters.
Also attach a running video:
http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMTkzNTg4MzY4/v.swf


----------



## charlesfitton (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice model - is there a plan for the engine and power plant?


----------



## Omnimill (Oct 24, 2010)

Very nice build!

Vic.


----------

